# Malfunctioning Kenwood Head Unit



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a malfunctioning Kenwood KDX-X598 that, when connected to my phone with Bluetooth, is proving to be unusable. My phone will randomly start playing music, even when paused. I know that the stereo is designed to start playing automatically when the phone is initially connected, but it seems to think it is getting connected at random times when I am driving. It also is messing up where sometimes when I am navigating with Google Maps (audio being output via Bluetooth to the kenwood unit, the navigator will start talking and music will be playing over the audio and is makes it impossible to hear the navigation and it is also very distracting when it randomly starts to happen when driving.

I am fairly sure it's not a problem from the phone. It is an iPhone and I tried connecting my Bluetooth headphones to the phone and driving around and navigating and did not experience this glitch with the headphones, nor did music ever start randomly playing with the headphones connected. I am starting to think it is either a malfunction of the Kenwood head unit itself. I installed the unit myself... OR is it possible I messed up the wiring and it is messing up the phone's connection to this device? Is there any way that not connecting one of the wires or not connecting it well, would cause any strange behavior like this?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Which iPhone do you have and is it a new Kenwood or older one?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

It is an iPhone 5S. The Kenwood unit is KDC-X598 bluetooth head unit. I also tested with an iPhone 4 and the same issue occurred. I have read no reviews on this unit describing this problem which is very strange to me. If (as I assume) the kenwood unit has a defect causing this, why am I the only one online complaining about it? It is a very confusing and hard to explain problem, and you really have to be in the car with me to see what exactly it is doing, which may be why nobody else has bothered with it. Honestly, I am so frustrated with this I am close to just throwing it in the trash and buying a cheap JVC that will work how it is supposed to! I haven't given up all hope, maybe somebody here will have an idea.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Bad Bluetooth module, one reason I don't sell Kenwood.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Does it have a mobile link capability?


----------

